# Big news! The asylum!



## MorbidMansionMike

Hello, Horror Fans and Happy Haunters

I must announce a VERY Important News UPDATE!
As of Today, I Mike of Morbid Mansion Studios, Is officially a prop maker and FX Makeup Artist for one of the LARGEST HAUNTED HOUSES IN THE CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES!

On September 18, THE ASYLUM OPENS in Laredo TX!

I Will be working side by side with the Makeup Artists behind films like Nolan's Batmans and the Hellboy series!

This may be the ticket to Morbid Mansion Studios well deserved EXPLOSION!

Oh and sorry for Not posting Monster Mash Up, I was much to busy getting interviewed and showing off my stuff! I will post the episode on Sunday!

Mike C.

MORBID MANSION STUDIOS - Home


Asylum Finds a New Home | Pro 8 News.com - News, Weather, Sports - Laredo, Texas | News


----------

